# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  looking for affordable accomodation in ocho rios, st anns bay or runaway bay

## bahia13

my budget is 30 dollars us a day, can i find a room to rent in these areas? i just need a place to sleep with a bathroom and i want a key ..the place has to be in a safe environment too..thank you for any tip!!

----------


## steadyska

i know somebody in the hills that is renting a room for this kind of price,try to send them a mail at : gingerheart24@gmail.com
the place is in a rural area very safe in the countryside  ..

----------


## Sista Whistle

Maybe try a room @ Simanda hotel? On the way to Shaw Park. Likkle, more for Jamaican, but I use to pay JA$ 2000 a night. Fan, TV, clean, hot & cold watta, save, beautifull free likkle waterfall up the road to your left (Millford Fall), key, walkable to centre! (Way back in the night, I would advice a taxi from gasstation)

Ave fun & Jah guide!!

Irie Greets from the Neths!
Sista Whistle

----------

